# advice please on raising wethers to pack



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

my two does are bred for may. i'm going to be milking them and i'm hoping for 2 girls and 2 boys. then i can wether the 2 boys and sell the doelings. what does everyone suggest on raising wethers and training them. 
thank you!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want them really friendly and have the time, pull them from the momma as soon as they are born and bottle raise them. 

If not, handle them daily, give them lots of attention, get them used to being touched all over, use small training packs and harness. This is what I did to raise a goat for a 4H project.

I am sure others will come in and give more info, but that is just what I recommend for friendly kids.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i leave kids with the mom for the first 4 days to get all the colostrum. but i'll be bottle feeding them after that. and hopefully my does give lots of milk so i can give them extra milk for a longer time then i would with other kids. to make em nice and strong. oooh, can't wait!


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

I left my two wethers that are in training to be cart (maybe I should consider packing) on their mom until they were two months old. I spent a lot of time with them and now they are the sweetest goats out there. 

There are different ways to bond with a goat. Bottel feeding may be the way for you I was just telling you what worked for me.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I recommend having them sleep under your hammock for a few days and taking them to work with you the first three weeks. Worked for me. I am docile and human friendly ;-)

Worked for Pig also.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
thats great! they are good around small groups. havent had em around a ton of people yet. i may be taking them into town for the fourth of july pet show. depends on a few things though. but the pet show always has a good crowd. not a whole horde but a crowd.


----------

